# new



## kenjermain31 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Help with ford 8n!*

So I have a ford 8n I use for food plots for deer. its been in my family for 15 yrs and ive used it for the past 4

It seems as though every year I get it running good and i go to use it it ends up dying on me halfway till im done I usually get fed up with it and park It in the garage ive been through 2 new carbs already and multiple points i have to fix it every year 

Then this year i put the 12 volt conversion kit on it and it ran great for about 3 hrs got the plowing done and all then i went to disc and it started missing would idle roughly but then would hardly start

I was in a hurry so i bought a brand new front distributor including the aluminum housing, points condenser etc. and also a brand new zenith carburetor along with plugs and wires .. now it wil idle great but when i give it gas it is very slow to reach high rpms almost non responsive and when it does reach high rpms i go to move and it dies like it has no power

ive checked spark at each plug and made sure i maintained 30 second flow of gas 

Any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It did! Welcome to the forum Ken!


----------



## kenjermain31 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome !
Did you use a 12v coil,and a Ballast resister ? If not it could have weakened/burned the coil,and points and condenser.
Also,make sure the battery isholding voltage/charging . If it is dropping below 10vdc,it won't run,and when it sits a bit,it may get enough to show a spark.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Enjoy and do share w/us.


----------

